# Can u suggest any linux distro that fits a 1GB ide HDD



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 5, 2008)

i'm sry ...Actually my query may look crazy...as these days no one cares of 1gb hard disk....i have a 1GB HDD(I.D.E).....can anyone please suggest any suitable linux distro whose installation fits in it(which meets the hard disk space requirement of 1GB)....this drive anyway can't be sold easily....atleast i'll keep as an alternate os to backup data or learning linux or testing linux apps.....so any suggestion plzzz......


----------



## praka123 (Jun 5, 2008)

puppy linux


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 5, 2008)

ok...i did see the info regarding it in the website of it....doen't say anything abt its HDD requirement....

do u hav an idea of roughly how much space it consumes?


----------



## Pat (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, a default install should not take more than 150 MB I would think, considering the live image is just about 50 MB ? A better option for you would be Slax!


----------



## hullap (Jun 5, 2008)

^
slax is for |337s
u even gotta enter a command to start the GUI :-X
the low size distros are --> SliTaz,Damn Small Linux,Puppy(as prakash said),Geexbox(should be of no use for u )
IMHO get slitaz


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 5, 2008)

hullap said:


> ^
> slax is for |337s
> u even gotta enter a command to start the GUI :-X
> the low size distros are --> SliTaz,Damn Small Linux,Puppy(as prakash said),Geexbox(should be of no use for u )
> IMHO get slitaz


he has a modern system and an age old hard disc.
intresting combination.
so I don't think he should mess with ugly stuff like SliTaz.

Instead, get something pretty like Nimblex.
*
Or, Mandriva has this OS derivative called MCNLive. Its ~300mb download and fits the bill perfectly. Good looking fast and modern but within size. Easy to use for anybody.*


----------



## hullap (Jun 6, 2008)

WTF!!!
ur judging distros by looks?
slitaz is 25 mb and it expands to 80 mb flat
may the IRC gods punish you


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 6, 2008)

hullap said:


> WTF!!!
> ur judging distros by looks?
> slitaz is 25 mb and it expands to 80 mb flat
> may the IRC gods punish you


I never judge distros by looks.

I said SilTaz is an OS meant for OOOOLD systems.
So is Damn Small Linux.
Same for Puppy, Slax and Feather Linux.

They offer not so good functionality compared to modern OSes.

So I suggested a small but modern OS. Thats all.

Infact, he can even install a stripped down version of Ubuntu. Just remove extra unwanted apps and packages and be done with it.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 6, 2008)

I used NimbleX on my USB drive which is 1 gb. If I recall correct it took 300 MB. You can even customize what you want there fore limiting what you download. Not to mention it even comes with KDE .


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 6, 2008)

thankx...all..for reps

any idea how space(approx) slax and dsl consumes after install....


----------



## praka123 (Jun 6, 2008)

here we dont have rep system.it sucks.it was there back 2 years


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 6, 2008)

@praka

sry....by reps i meant replies posted....not reputation


----------

